
Machine Learning Model Generates Hitler's Ethnic Cleansing as Humor - icoxfog417
https://arxiv.org/abs/2004.13317
======
icoxfog417
I'm very sad as one of the machine learning engineers and surprised that this
paper is accepted ACL2020. [https://www.aclweb.org/anthology/2020.acl-
srw.21/](https://www.aclweb.org/anthology/2020.acl-srw.21/)

